# Tauric Races:  Centaurs, Wemics, Formians, Yuan-Ti, and more!



## Kannik (Mar 10, 2017)

Just published is a new supplement for creating and playing centaur-like races (including centaurs, of course!) in your 5th Edition games:

From the familiar half-human/half-horse centaur to the more exotic wemic, formian, and even the yuan-ti, centaur-like races have graced the pages and campaigns of D&D since its very beginning.  A staple within fantasy literature and art, these centaur-like, or tauric, races have long captured our imaginations.  

Live life on four feet and bring these fascinating hybrids into your adventuring party with Tauric Races!  Within this 20-page supplement you will find guidance on how to incorporate tauric races into the rich detail of your campaign world, guidance on how to play a tauric race, and complete rules for how to create centaur-like races based on nearly every animal type, including mammals, reptiles, insects, arachnids, and snakes.  In addition, it includes a new background, one new feat, and three fully developed races ready for immediate play:  the mighty centaur, the fierce wemic, and the agile kendrii (a foxtaur race).  

http://www.dmsguild.com/product/207056/Tauric-Races


Game on!  

Kannik


----------



## Redthistle (Mar 10, 2017)

Oh, Happy Day!


----------



## Kannik (Mar 11, 2017)

Redthistle said:


> Oh, Happy Day!




Yay!  Delighted I could make it a joyous day 

gamingly,

Kannik


----------

